#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Court Room! >  >  Reported Post by prrem0149

## prrem0149

prrem0149 has reported a post.

Reason:


> bhai mujhe bhi batao koyi download kese kare


Post: Operations Research pdf Free Download
Forum: Mechanical Engineering Ebooks Download/ Mechanical Engineering Notes
Assigned Moderators: N/A

Posted by: NITINRANA1
Original Content: 


> i don't understand bhai g yha download kaha se krte h kahi pe link nhi dikhta








  Similar Threads: Reported Post by singhkaranbir Reported Post by 100rabhk Reported Post by meoww Reported Post by berzerius Reported Post by ria 01

----------

